# Taurus G3 Best Budget 9mm EDC



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)




----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, overall I do have to agree. The G3 is a pretty good pistol.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

It's nice to see manufacturers starting to produce and price their firearms so the average person does not have to shell out $500.00 plus just to protect themselves.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought one on an impulse after being highly impressed with the company's TX22. I put three hundred rounds through it and came away with being convinced this is a good gun. My CZ P-01 Omega cost $800.00 OTD, the G3 $279.00. I wouldn't hesitate to carry the G3 or use it as a home defense pistol. I also thing this guns would be good for a first time buyer, low initial cost and it checks all the boxes.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope. I don't vote for democrats and won't cheap out on a pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Nope. I don't vote for democrats and won't cheap out on a pistol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Taurus has a reputation for a good reason. I'm sure that over the last decade or so, they have improved on their products. I have a couple of them. They are fine for plinking, target practice, hunting or such, but I can't bring myself to using one for self defense. 

I can't think of any LE dept. or agency in the nation that uses them.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Nope. I don't vote for democrats and won't cheap out on a pistol.


I don’t think the G series Taurus handguns fit in the “cheap” category. Inexpensive yes, cheap no.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I don’t think the G series Taurus handguns fit in the “cheap” category. Inexpensive yes, cheap no.


Call it what you will. I don't need another pistol.
If I did it would not be of lower quality than what I own now.
In fairness, I have not touched a Taurus, nor do I intend to.
I like what I like and pay a bit more for that choice. 
Enjoy your inexpensive Taurus and your expensive ammo. SMH


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Call it what you will. I don't need another pistol.
> If I did it would not be of lower quality than what I own now.
> In fairness, I have not touched a Taurus, nor do I intend to.
> I like what I like and pay a bit more for that choice.
> Enjoy your inexpensive Taurus and your expensive ammo. SMH


You da man


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

paratrooper said:


> Taurus has a reputation for a good reason. I'm sure that over the last decade or so, they have improved on their products. I have a couple of them. They are fine for plinking, target practice, hunting or such, but I can't bring myself to using one for self defense.
> 
> I can't think of any LE dept. or agency in the nation that uses them.


Taurus got a bad rap because they turned out a lot of crap in Brazil in the past. They have done a much better job improving the quality.


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

Goldwing said:


> Call it what you will. I don't need another pistol.
> If I did it would not be of lower quality than what I own now.
> In fairness, I have not touched a Taurus, nor do I intend to.
> I like what I like and pay a bit more for that choice.
> Enjoy your inexpensive Taurus and your expensive ammo. SMH


It isn't my EDC. My EDC is a Glock 20 but it is a great option for those who can't afford a Glock


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BigGun1911 said:


> Taurus got a bad rap because they turned out a lot of crap in Brazil in the past. They have done a much better job improving the quality.


There is a lot more to it than that. I just finished going over some of that on another thread a few minutes ago.

But, buy what you want.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BigGun1911 said:


> It isn't my EDC. My EDC is a Glock 20 but it is a great option for those who can't afford a Glock


I would cut back on something else and buy a used gun that I could trust.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

There's a whole lot to unpack in this. 

* TL/DR: Taurus' reputation and my personal experience with them is such that I have no interest in ever buying another one. YMMV. *

I've only ever owned one Taurus. It was a PT92 and my wife bought it while she was at the gun store on her own. If I had been there I doubt very seriously that I would have let her buy it. 

I think she paid less than $150 for that gun. For the amount of money that we paid for it I can't say that it was a horrible gun. It had a crappy trigger. I used to tell people that if you wanted to shoot that thing on Wednesday you'd better start pulling the trigger Tuesday night. _BUT_ I do have to admit that it was reliable gun. I never knew it to fail to eject or fail to feed or fail to fire. Magazines for were impossible to find.

We ended up selling it at a pawn shop for $300. Which we put towards buying a Smith & Wesson model 4006. When we left the pawn shop I told my wife to throw away the pawn ticket because I had no intention of paying $300 to get that gun back. That's my personal experience with Taurus.

My second hand experience with Taurus was a guy who was on my church's security team. 

I went to several pistol classes with him and I watched him do tap, rack, bang drills all day long. It happened in almost every class I saw him attend.

I'm not bashing Taurus just for the sake of bashing them. Taurus handguns have a long reputation for , at best, hit or miss quality. I've never heard a single _reputable_ trainer until very recently recommend them.

In order for me to overcome my opinion of Taurus I would have to see a long term transition in their reputation. I would also want it confirmed by reputable instructors who's opinion I value.

Even that I probably still wouldn't buy one because that's just not what I'm in the market for.

* Edited because my phone died on me halfway through the post*


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

TX22's and the entire G Series have shown these guns to be top notch. Did Taurus have clunkers? And poor QC? YES. But they have turned this around. I have had to return two guns for service in the last five years. A Ruger 9MM American and a SIG P322. The G3 and two TX22's just shoot and shoot. I won't deny I'm a CZ guy, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy the other guns.


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> TX22's and the entire G Series have shown these guns to be top notch. Did Taurus have clunkers? And poor QC? YES. But they have turned this around. I have had to return two guns for service in the last five years. A Ruger 9MM American and a SIG P322. The G3 and two TX22's just shoot and shoot. I won't deny I'm a CZ guy, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy the other guns.
> View attachment 23206
> View attachment 23207
> View attachment 23208


Exactly, I'm a Glock guy but I also like to explore other options.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I just had to add this. Taurus G3 9MM $277.00 OTD, Reliable with over 400 rounds. Accurate at 25 yards all in the CS on a silhouette. CZ TS 2 9MM $1700.00 OTD will put 20 shots at 25 yards in the CS on a silhouette.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Tangof said:


> I just had to add this. Taurus G3 9MM $277.00 OTD, Reliable with over 400 rounds. Accurate at 25 yards all in the CS on a silhouette. CZ TS 2 9MM $1700.00 OTD will put 20 shots at 25 yards in the CS on a silhouette.


You're comparing two ends of the spectrum.

How much do you think a Glock 19 would cost in a pawn shop? Or as a police trade in?

Also let's take the Taurus and the CZ and compare them both in 10 years with several thousand rounds through them


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cypher said:


> You're comparing two ends of the spectrum.
> 
> How much do you think a Glock 19 would cost in a pawn shop? Or as a police trade in?
> 
> Also let's take the Taurus and the CZ and compare them both in 10 years with several thousand rounds through them


Here's a pawnshop orphan, $350 OTD. Ported Performance Center Shield .45. Looks and shoots like a new gun.
Taurus price on a gun I can count on for EDC.







ivy


----------



## douglas873 (Feb 13, 2018)

I have three Taurus guns. For the most part they've all been reliable. I had to send one to Miami for a fix I could have done in three minutes. The part was on their restricted parts list, a firing pin spring, and they would not send it to me. They did cover the cost of the shipment both ways and covered the repair for free. Had the gun back in ten days.

I think Taurus has had some innovative designs over the years. I think they build an okay gun. Sadly, their customer service stinks. I had ordered that spring and called repeatedly wondering where it was. Was probably three months and ten phone calls before the person I spoke with said she saw the order but it was a restricted part so they wouldn't ship it to me.

I just bought an XD Service model. I thought hard about getting a Taurus TH9 but just couldn't do it. Parts for the XD are easy to find and acquire.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

No thanks I am a beretta guy


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I can't come up with any circumstance that would make Taurus an attractive option. 

I mean, if I knew absolutely nothing about firearms and I was buying my first defensive handgun (I'd probably still buy a Glock) I _might_ buy a Taurus. 

But where I'm at now already owning guns that are reliable for self-defense I can't imagine _wasting_ money that I could spend on beer on a Taurus


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

First handgun I bought was a Kel-tec and it was a POS, luckily the gun shop allowed me to swap it out on another gun which was the PT111, We now have 5 Taurus in my family, 2 GX4, a slimline,PT111,and a 1911 and never a single problem, so we keep buying what we have had good luck with.I also have a Davis Ind. 380 and a Tanfoglio 25 that I never had an issue with either.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

I still have and shoot a Taurus 92c I bought in the mid-80's, IIRC. Also several revolvers. But, to each his own. I've heard people say they would never carry a Sig 320 because of the alleged drop safe issues. Me, I just do me.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, a question for the Taurus owners. How many of you have taken your Taurus to a high round count pistol class?


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

I never have but sure wouldn't hesitate in doing so as far as the guns go especially the GX4 because it's so smooth shooting, me on the other hand I"m only good for about 200 rounds tops.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Rich2500 said:


> I never have but sure wouldn't hesitate in doing so as far as the guns go especially the GX4 because it's so smooth shooting, me on the other hand I"m only good for about 200 rounds tops.


No, I said _High ound count_. Like you go through a thousand rounds in two or three days.

Go take a course like that with your Taurus and get back to us. 

Or really, you can just do something called "The 2000 round challenge". 

You put 2,000 rounds through your gun without cleaning it. It doesn't even have to all be in one day.


----------



## Rich2500 (12 d ago)

That honestly means nothing to me because that's not how i use my guns, i shoot usually twice a month about 100-200 rounds per trip and my Taurus have never let me down.


----------

